# New Heritage SD70ACE Mo Pac



## Fighterpilot (Mar 16, 2011)

Just bought this new Lionel locomotive to go along with my Sante Fe AC6000. These two locomotives look great on my layout and they run so smooth.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Very Nice!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Great looking motive power. :thumbsup:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice addition. I need one of those in HO.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

oh that MoPac is pretty!! very nice!!


----------

